# ASUS ROG Strix Z270F - Hilfe bei den Lüfteranschlüssen



## shyne161 (2. April 2017)

*ASUS ROG Strix Z270F - Hilfe bei den Lüfteranschlüssen*

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgende Anschlüsse als 4-Pin

1 x CPU Fan connector(s)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s)
2 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
1 x High AMP Fan Header
1 x AIO PUMP Header

Mich interessiert welchen Unterschied es zwischen den ganzen Anschlüssen gibt, denn im Prinzip sind es alles 4-Pin Anschlüsse für Lüfter.
Werden einige geregelt und andere nicht? Wieso seh ich High AMP und AIO PUMP nicht im HW Monitor wenn ich nen Lüfter anstecke?

Im Handbuch steht High AMP ist für besonders Leistungsstarke Lüfter zwischen 1A-3A oder wenn man mehrere Lüfter über einen Stecker betreiben will. Der AIO PUMP Steckplatz ist wohl für Wasserkühlung.

Also gibt es doch Unterschiede.

Da ich 3 Gehäuselüfter mit PWM Anschluss habe aber nur 2x Chassis Fan Anschlüsse, wo sollte ich den dritten einstecken? High AMP Fan Header oder AIO PUMP Header? 
Leider sehe ich beide nicht im Windows mit HWMonitor, deshalb weiß ich nicht ob sie sich auch bei Last hochdrehn und im Windows runter wie die CPU Fans und Chassis Fans.

Im Bios sehe ich natürlich alle. Dort Laufen:
2x CPU Fan (Alpenföhn Olymp @ ca. 400 RPM)
2x Chassis Fan (PureWings @ ca. 400 RPM) Das sind die beiden Frontlüfter im Gehäuse.

Wenn ich jetzt den dritten PureWings Lüfter im Heck des Gehäuses anschließe habe ich im Bios folgende Werte:
@ 1x High AMP Fan Header (PureWings @ ca. 600 RPM)
@ 1x AIO PUMP Header (PureWings @ ca. 900 RPM)

Warum dreht der selbe Lüfter auf den verschiedenen Steckplätzen mit anderen Drehzahlen? Liegt es daran dass es der Hecklüfter ist? Soll der schneller drehen als die in der Front? Und warum dreht er auf dem AIO PUMP Steckplatz so hoch?

Vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere da Bescheid, vielen Dank schonmal.

***EDIT*** 
Oder sollte ich den Hecklüfter an die CPU-Lüfter koppeln, damit dieser immer mit denen mitdreht, da er ja unmittelbar dahinter ist?


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. April 2017)

*AW: ASUS ROG Strix Z270F - Hilfe bei den Lüfteranschlüssen*

Eigtl. ist es bald Wurst wo du die Lüfter anschließt, mit der Software FAN Expert lassen sich die alle regeln(inkl manueller Lüfterkurve), umbennen(mit grafischer Position im Case), testen(wieviel U/min bei wieviel %), das Ansteuerungs-Intervall und der Sensor Festlegen auf welchen sie reagieren sollen (außer CPU bleibt CPU, der Rest kann auf einen anderen Sensor zurückgreifen).

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shyne161 (5. April 2017)

*AW: ASUS ROG Strix Z270F - Hilfe bei den Lüfteranschlüssen*

Danke für den Tipp, echt gutes Tool zum Testen, da es alle Lüfteranschlüsse von meinem Board problemlos erkennt.

Folgendes habe ich nach Tests herausgefunden:

Standartmäßig laufen die Chassis Anschlüsse und der High AMP geregelt nach CPU-Temp. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der High AMP Anschluss bis zu 3A packt.

Der Anschluss AIO Pump läuft immer auf Max. RP.


----------

